
Egos and Experiments - never-the-bride
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/egos-experiments-social-psychology/
======
evancox100
Is there something about the idea of learning the workings of other people's
minds that attracts such egotists to psychology? The field (and social
sciences) needs to clean house and critically re-evaluate itself and its
supposed heroes.

------
jpfed
>None of them has been successfully replicated, and the ethical problems that
plague them would preclude them being re-run now.

This is false; Milgram's work was replicated many times in a variety of
settings.

